# Rebath I wasnt impressed!



## 1plumb4uall (Jan 6, 2010)

I got a call that a customer had a leak comming from their bath tub. I found that they had a "Rebath" tub & shower wall covering. It looked nice exept at closer glance their was a gap between the original tub and the "Rebath" tub liner. it had several cracks in the liner. when you steped in the tub water would squirt out of the cracks lol and up and into the wall behind the new wall liner. I sold them a sterling remodeler tub/shower. But removing the liner it was held with a tar type sealant that never dried what a mess. look at the pictures.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Damnnnnn, another HO trying to save a buck, but not thinking bout the future.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Somewhere I've got pictures of a Rebath tub liner that had a small hole in it. A big bubble of water developed between the liner and tub so when you stepped in it a stream of water shot straight up about two feet.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Somewhere I've got pictures of a Rebath tub liner that had a small hole in it. A big bubble of water developed between the liner and tub so when you stepped in it a stream of water shot straight up about two feet.


whats wrong with that? I bet Rebath didn't even charge them for adding body sprays.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Plumbdog said:


> whats wrong with that? I bet Rebath didn't even charge them for adding bidy sprays.:thumbsup:


More like a foot operated bidet......:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Those bathtub liners are a joke.

They're like a guy wearing an obvious toupee, you can spot the imposter from a block away.......:laughing:

Hey, that last sentence rhymes!


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

They all look horrible, and many get that waterbed effect.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Those bathtub liners are a joke....


Not all tub liners or their installers are created equal.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Not all tub liners or their installers are created equal.


 




My apologies, Mr. Biz, I forgot that there are quality companies that install a quality product, (like you).

Again, sorry for the comment.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Not all tub liners or their installers are created equal.


Are any of them decent? I've never seen one that was right.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*should have had a warranty*

I worked for re-bath for a while back in 2000

I could not stand the sob that ran the place..

would never attempt to install faucets for them again
their labor crew was made up of drunks and other
even lower un-desireables ...




I also have ran across that kind of leak problem and it was
supposed to be under warrnaty from re-bath... 
they usually boasted about sort of life time warranty on leakage.
so I passed that on to the new owner of this home.......

they came back out and somehow got the water out from between the two tubs.. and then re-sealed the unit.. 


I dont know how they did it, but I am pretty sure it cost that jerk ******* 
a couple of days labor on him, and that made me feel good I pointed
the customer in the right direction



.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

rob the plumber said:


> Are any of them decent? I've never seen one that was right.


You must make sure you separate the two main Franchises that engage in that work. Bath-fitters are by far superior in the products and methods they use. I consider Re-bath to be that "special" step-brother that you have to bring along no matter how bad it hurts your image, because your mom wants you to get along. 

I have seen several awesome Bath-fitter installs, and never a good Re-bath. Not to suck up to Mr. Biz, but I have stated on numerous occasions that I would buy into a Bath-fitter franchise if I could afford it and it was available. I would do Re-Bath if it was given to me.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

How is the existing tub and tile cleaned, seems Like covering up old grime could cause future problems.


----------



## 1plumb4uall (Jan 6, 2010)

I think the only way a tub liner would work good it would have to be molded to fit.the tub exactly . then again that's just my opinion
Ken:....


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

What's the price difference between bath fitters and just reglazing the tub?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd prefer to take it down to the studs. The only way to do it, or atleast the only way I would do it.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I haven't run across too many of these installs but from what I understand about the pricing, I can easily tear out the old ci tub and put in a new one with new faucet for what they are charging.

We don't do this job often but when we do it seems like it comes in somewhere between $3800 and $5500 depending on what is to be done. I think bath fitters start at about 5k and go up from there. Someone feel free to correct me on that if I am wrong.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

5 grand to cover up broken crap with crap? Wow!


----------



## Pro Plumber (Jun 16, 2010)

I refuse to work with such crappy material, unless it's to replace with something with some quality.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Will said:


> I'd prefer to take it down to the studs. The only way to do it, or atleast the only way I would do it.


I agree, take it down to the studs.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> I'd prefer to take it down to the studs. The only way to do it, or atleast the only way I would do it.


Agreed Will. Unfortunately that's not always feasible for any number of reasons. Maybe it's the budget, the need, the circumstances of the existing house/bathroom, or some combination of the above.



BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> What's the price difference between bath fitters and just reglazing the tub?


There really is no such thing as "reglazing" or "refinishing" the old tub. They etch the surface with acid and then paint them with an enamel paint. It is good paint mind you, but still, its paint. The materials are sold by paint wholesalers.

A repaint job will cost $600 and up with a 1 to 5 year warranty.
Bath Fitter tub liners at our location start at about $1,000 installed (with a new w/o) and have a *lifetime* warranty.



1plumb4uall said:


> ...the only way a tub liner would work good it would have to be molded to fit.the tub exactly....


 Ours are.



Mississippiplum said:


> How is the existing tub and tile cleaned, seems Like covering up old grime could cause future problems.


We use several methods depending on whats there. It's amazing how quick and easy 20 years of soap scum it to remove when you don't care if the old tub gets scratched up.



Master Mark said:


> ...I could not stand the sob that ran the place...


This is a common problem with all franchise arrangements. They are all different. Fortunately, our location is owned and operated by a Professional Plumbing Contractor. Some other Bath Fitter franchises are as well. Those that are not, do use plumbers for certain aspects of the jobs (valves, drain work, etc). Many have a Plumbing Contractor on staff.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> My apologies, Mr. Biz, I forgot that there are quality companies that install a quality product, (like you).
> 
> Again, sorry for the comment.


No offense taken Mr. Tommy. 

Many people do think that Bath Fitter and Rebath offer the same products and services. Both did start as tub liner companies but that is where the similarities end.

There is a Rebath dealer here but even they quit selling Rebath shower bases and tub liners. They only replace bathtubs now...no liners. I assume it was partly because of ongoing problems like was mentioned by the OP. Actually I respect their decision. If you can't get it right, it's better to do something else.

They still install their one-size-fits all 3 piece wall kits though. Our wall units are seamless and custom made for each job.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

A couple of Bath Fitter jobs...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Optical illusion. The curtain rod is level.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This job and the previous pics were one day installations. The plumber did go the day before to set the valve and prepare the drain.

The finished look is not for everyone. Many people prefer tile, marble, granite, etc. But considering the lifetime warranty and quick installation, it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good, what type of adheasive do y'all use to bond the new panels to the old tub, tile surface?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> I haven't run across too many of these installs but from what I understand about the pricing, I can easily tear out the old ci tub and put in a new one with new faucet for what they are charging.
> 
> We don't do this job often but when we do it seems like it comes in somewhere between $3800 and $5500 depending on what is to be done. I think bath fitters start at about 5k and go up from there. Someone feel free to correct me on that if I am wrong.


I don't remember ever having a tub/wall/faucet job that goes anywhere near $5K. It starts in the low 3's.

The removal and replacement is seldom the issue though. It's the rest of the bathroom damage that becomes the kill shot for a conventional remodel.

The pink tub in the first pic is a great example. The whole bathroom has 60 year old tile on thick concrete walls with metal mesh. The cost to install the tub liner with a new drain was less than $1,200. The next closest bid was way over $10K because of the tile and the logistics in the house.

For tub replacements, the job often mushrooms into weeks of hassle for the customer to get the house back in order. It's hardly ever just about the tub.

Sometimes the liner makes sense. Sometimes replacement is the better choice. Lucky for us we do both.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Looks good, what type of adheasive do y'all use to bond the new panels to the old tub, tile surface?


It's a combination of certain primers and butyl adhesives manufactured by Bath Fitter. We use *A LOT* more adhesive than was shown in the pic by the OP. Can't scrimp with a lifetime warranty.


----------

